# With a heavy heart and tears in my eyes, I am asking for prayer..



## Honey-Dip (Aug 31, 2009)

*One of my BFF's of 15 years was diagnosed with cancer today. It is not a good report and it is a very progressive and aggressive, rare form of cancer. She lives in Nashville and will be leaving for Texas for treatment within the next few days. We find out her appt. date 2ma. We were waiting for test results but were not expecting this. We are so caught off guard and are beyond saddened and scared. Her husband and her two daughters need her to pull through do. I know this may be selfish, but so do I! She was just here for my shower and we had such a great time. Y'all I cannot stop crying! Please pray for her miracle of healing! Thanks prayer warriors!!*


----------



## prettynatural (Aug 31, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your friend. My prayer has been sent! 

I did pray for peace in this time of uncertainity and that for God's will to come and prevail! I am praying for a miraculous turnaround and report! Please keep us posted! 

God is a healer!

ETA: here are some scriptures that I would like to share during your time of pain

"Surely he has borne our griefs and carried our sorrows;yet we esteemed him stricken,smitten by God, and afflicted. But he was wounded for our transgressions;he was crushed for our iniquities;
upon him was the chastisement that brought us peace,and with his stripes we are healed."
—Isaiah 53:4-5  

And for peace of mind

"He heals the brokenhearted and binds up their wounds ... Great is our Lord, and mighty in power" -
-Psalm 147:3


----------



## mrselle (Aug 31, 2009)

I have tears in my eyes for you, her husband, her two girls and her.  All of you will be in my prayers.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Aug 31, 2009)

Praying for your friend. What is her first name so that we can call her name out.


----------



## Amberlina (Aug 31, 2009)

I am very sorry about your friend...she and her family are in my prayers.


----------



## kayte (Sep 1, 2009)

By HIS stripes we are healed..
Jesus has the last word...and is 
the GREAT PHYSICIAN
in prayer for her and completely believing the BEST 

be strong for her 
(((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## ms.lisab (Sep 1, 2009)

I will be praying for all of you. Stay stronge anthing is posible as long as you believe.


----------



## KiSseS03 (Sep 1, 2009)

I feel for you; I'm praying for all of you. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Sep 1, 2009)

*Im sorry to hear the bad news, I pray the Lord makes a way for your friend*


----------



## AMJMJR (Sep 1, 2009)

I will be praying for your friend's healing and praying that God gives you the strength to get through this.


----------



## chrstndiva (Sep 1, 2009)

Praying for healing for your dear friend, guidance and wisdom for all that have charge of her care and praying for a peace that surpasses all understanding for you, her family and friends.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 1, 2009)

Honey-Dip said:


> *One of my BFF's of 15 years was diagnosed with cancer today. It is not a good report and it is a very progressive and aggressive, rare form of cancer. She lives in Nashville and will be leaving for Texas for treatment within the next few days. We find out her appt. date 2ma. We were waiting for test results but were not expecting this. *
> 
> *We are so caught off guard and are beyond saddened and scared. Her husband and her two daughters need her to pull through do. I know this may be selfish, but so do I! She was just here for my shower and we had such a great time. Y'all I cannot stop crying! Please pray for her miracle of healing! Thanks prayer warriors!!*


Precious Sister, you're not being selfish at all, Dear one.   If nothing else, you are very unselfish to love your friend this much to reach out for her and to her.   You have the love that Jesus has called us to, and it's honorable.   Dearest Sister, even Jesus is broken hearted over this and He is crying right there with you.   So, you are indeed not selfish.  

Through all of your pain, I praise God for showing you that you are not alone and neither is your friend or her family.  

I pray not only for a miracle, but for a testimony that only praises the Glory of God, but that also shuts the plan of the enemy to rendered null and void and utterly destroyed.  

God has heard your prayer and from this moment on, we praise Him for all that He is about to do.   And for His loving kindness that will never fail, either of you.   

We thank you Father in Jesus' name, for nothing is impossible with you.  Nothing.  :Rose:   
 --------------

I wasn't going to log on today, but I did and I know why.  God's plans are bigger than ours.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 1, 2009)

Prayer for your bff and you. By HIS stripes we are healed.\

Call on the strong name of Jesus. There is healing in the name of Jesus.


----------



## chicitygirl (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll keep your friend's health and strength for you and her family in my prayers.


----------



## PG480 (Sep 1, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and your best friend. I also pray for peace within her heart as well as her loved ones throughout this time. I also believe that God is a miracle healer and no matter how aggressive and rare this cancer is, he has the power to turn it around with full recovery. Inspite of what man says about her condition *God has the final word*. I know this is very difficult but it is when we are weak *He is strong*. I will continue to keep you and her in prayer. God Bless


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Sep 1, 2009)

*O Honey,  I'm so sorry to read about the medical report that your best friend just received.*

*I pray that The LORD JESUS will comfort her, strengthen her, give her peace and lastly, heal her body.*

*I also pray the strength in The LORD for her DH, children, family and you.*

*Personally, I do know that GOD is the only one who can heal.  In 2003, I was diagnosed with septic shock and was in a coma for 12 days.  The doctors said that I wouldn't survive and kept waiting for my DH to start making funeral plans.  *

*It wasn't time for me to go to heaven, so my time was lengthened.  If it's not time for your BF to leave, she too will be given additional days.*

*The will of The LORD shall be done...and with that...I say, Amen!*


----------



## Laela (Sep 1, 2009)

*The purpose of FAITH is not always to keep us from having trouble; it is often to carry us through trouble.*

God bless!


----------



## kweenameena (Sep 1, 2009)

Praying for your friend, her family, and you.
She'll pull thru....claim it!


----------



## Allandra (Sep 1, 2009)

(((((hugs)))))

Praying for your friend.  .  .


----------



## mscocoface (Sep 1, 2009)

Praying for you as the friend, her and her family in this situation.


----------



## Honey-Dip (Sep 1, 2009)

*All of your kind words and encouragement mean so much to me. Thank you so much! I am grateful for your prayers!! HUGS to each og you ladies!*



Health&hair28 said:


> Praying for your friend. What is her first name so that we can call her name out.


 
*Thank you. Her name is Rhonda P.*



prettynatural said:


> I am sorry to hear about your friend. My prayer has been sent!
> 
> I did pray for peace in this time of uncertainity and that for God's will to come and prevail! I am praying for a miraculous turnaround and report! Please keep us posted!
> 
> ...


 
*Thanks so much for those. I'll share them with her.* 



Shimmie said:


> Precious Sister, you're not being selfish at all, Dear one. If nothing else, you are very unselfish to love your friend this much to reach out for her and to her. You have the love that Jesus has called us to, and it's honorable. Dearest Sister, even Jesus is broken hearted over this and He is crying right there with you. So, you are indeed not selfish.
> 
> Through all of your pain, I praise God for showing you that you are not alone and neither is your friend or her family.
> 
> ...



*Hugs to you! Wow, Thank you so much for you kind words. I am standing on faith and expecting the Lord to work a miracle so that He may be glorified! I am glad that you logged on today!*


----------



## HERMOM (Sep 1, 2009)

HONEY DIP THE MIRACLE IS IN PROGRESS. SHE NOW KNOWS WHAT THE DOCTOR SAYS NOW IN THE NAME OF JESUS LET EVER CELL IN HER BODY LINE UP WITH WHAT THE WORD OF GOD SAYS. KEEP HER IN THE WORD HONEY -DIP AND YOU STAY IN IT TOO. THIS TIME WILL BE HARD BUT IN THE END THE REWARD WILL BE GREAT - TO SEE HER TOTALLY HEALED-  TOTALLY FREE OF CANCER- SERVING AN AWESOME GOD


----------



## Naturefreegirl (Sep 1, 2009)

I am speaking life into the situation, God is a healer and will see her through it. Just tell her her new name is victory.


----------



## Prudent1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Praying for your friend and all whose lives she touches right now. Praying for healing, restoration, no side effects, medication to be empowered, and peace.


----------



## Laela (Sep 1, 2009)

I love that..... 

God bless 





Naturefreegirl said:


> I am speaking life into the situation, God is a healer and will see her through it. Just tell her her new name is victory.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 3, 2009)

Still praying...  

I woke up thinking about you and your friend.


----------



## january noir (Sep 3, 2009)

My heart feels for your friend, her family and you.   You all have my prayers and best wishes.
It's not over, because God is in control.  Always.


----------



## Tyra (Sep 3, 2009)

I am very sorry.
I will say a prayer for her and everyone connected to her.
I'm sure she is a wonderful friend. Be encouraged.


----------



## lejardinier (Sep 5, 2009)

Your friend and her family will be in my prayers. God is a healer and a miracle worker. All praise to the Lord. God is good.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2009)

_Still in prayer_...


----------



## HERMOM (Sep 5, 2009)

GOD CAN DO ANYTHING BUT FAIL.


----------



## Laela (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes... she came to my mind as well... 





Shimmie said:


> _Still in prayer_...


----------



## donna894 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sending up prayers for your friend and her family also.   Also please research this illness and learn as much as you can.  There may be an alternative treatment that can help her along with the traditional protocols.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been thinking about your friend and her family.  I'm still praying for them.  

No weapon formed against them shall prosper.  

She need not fear nor dread visiting her doctors; for God's word promises that she will not fear 'evil tidings', for her heart is fixed, it is established, trusiting in the Lord.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  

Psalm 112


----------

